# dandt Weinkeller



## Coaster (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a screenshot of the concept. I've done a lot of work on it in the past three weeks. I have some pictures to show my progress but I'll have to get them off the camera. This room is 8' x 8' and 7' 8' tall. The room I've built so far is 8' x 7' and 7' 8" tall. I've moved the opening for the AC unit up higher on the wall. The blue sheet you see is the radiant barrier and I've not done any racks (think I will buy some of those from Sam's).






*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Coaster (Jul 30, 2007)

That corner. BTW Thank you all especailly Wade and Waldo. I have been inspired. I am an amature carpenter, but I really like to do it. I've learned quite a bit so far during this project. 












That corner cleaned out.











*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Coaster (Jul 30, 2007)

Daddy's little help (remember no apostrophe in the pic name or you'll spend 15 mins and a whole adult BEvERage figuring that out....again.










I have to build the back walls outside in so I put up the furring strips and added the radiant / vapor barrier








All the framing complete.



*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Coaster (Jul 30, 2007)

I used rigid foam core insulation 4 sheets of 3/4" and 1 sheet of 1/2" per opening. With the radiant barrier, should be plenty of R value. The white sheets are the 3/4". Later I'll add the 1/2".






Outer Furring Strips being installed.






Radiant / vapor barrier installed all around. Seems sealed with foil tape.








The Kenmore AC unit.



*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## scotty (Jul 31, 2007)

Great..nice looking work






In a few month you will want a second one if you have been bitten.
All we ever built was a wine rack and i needed half of my friends at home and on this forum to help me get it straight.



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2007)

Interior plywood going up.






Door Installed - quite the learning experince.








Inside looking out.



*Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## grapeman (Jul 31, 2007)

Way to go David. You are Coasting right along on that project. It will be done bfor you know it and have it stashed full of bounty. You better be careful. It looks like you could get hammered in there in that last picture.


----------



## CajunTim (Jul 31, 2007)

Coaster, 
That look very good! Makes me want to build one for myself.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 31, 2007)

I am duly impressed! We are loaded with talent on this forum and not just for making wine. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2007)

Great job coaster! Ive gotta get my butt working on what I can afford
to do in my win cellar(the room to store all my bottled wine. Its all
painted but I still have to trim it, put down the floor which I already
have but just havent the ambition to do lately, and build a lot of
wineracks which Im not really looking forward to doing as I need alot
of them to store all my bottles but I guess thats not a bad thing.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 1, 2007)

Ready for plywood








Plywood installed.






I think I am going to paint the outside. Not sure what to do with the inside (I might clear coat it) because I've heard you should use only latex paint. I need some interior trim and I need to choose flooring (I might do tile).


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 1, 2007)

Very impressive coaster, very impressive














Perhaps a wall mural like this would be helpful?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Window-Wallpape...ryZ79626QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Sonoma-Co...ryZ41511QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Can't wait to see what you do on the inside.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2007)

For an amatuer wood worker you did an exceptional job coaster. You can work on my house any time you like!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 1, 2007)

It's all coming together great Coaster. It should be great when you get it done and full.


I keep trying to decide if I want to make a wine making room out in the garage. If I do that I will make a room 8x14. I have pegboard on the one wall already and have the outside insulated good. My garage is 10 feet high so I could put in 2x8 PT sleepers and run plumbing drains in them to an outside drywell. I have cold water there already and could pull hot water through the wall. I would frame it in and insulate it to keep the temp at fermenting temps. I already have some wine racks for storage. 


But then in another year I will be needing bigger accomaodations for an acre of grapes. I have the old dairy barn I plan to use. There is a large room of 32 x 30 feet that I will use for general working and storage and then there is the old milk room with running water and electricity I will use for cleanup and such. I also have an area of the barn that had been torn down that has the cement floor with reinforcing- and is build into a slight hill. I figure I could burrow under that and make a wine cave for storage.


Enough rambling. Nice job with your storage area. I can't wait to get going on mine!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2007)

Problem is Appleman you have too much room to do anything and that just leaves you contemplating what to do!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Aug 3, 2007)

Wade,

You can NEVER have too much room! That applies to hard drives, garages, sailboats, and wine rooms. Ain't life grand?



Nice project Coaster. I am interested to see that most of the wine room
projects on the forum have AC in them. I don't think that is necessary
for me here on the rock on Rainy.


----------



## Lmcirig (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow!! Nice room- looks great!


----------



## Coaster (Aug 14, 2007)

Outside painted.






Looking in at new paneling and light and one of the new racks.






Inside looking out.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 14, 2007)

The AC is a 15,100 BTU Kenmore. Says it cools up to 800 ft2. This room is about 55 ft2 and, when set to 60, will cool to 57. There is still some out gassing in the room so I haven't moved any bottles in (well thatand I still need to label them and the labels won't stick to cold bottles). *Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome job, I love the rustic knotty pine look. I actually started
working on my wine cellar again as it has cooled off down here finally.
Im working on the the tiled flooring. Im very impressed with your work,
ESPECIALLY for someone who doesnt do this type of stuff for a living.
Sometimes your better off that way. Kinda like knowing a mechanic that
drives a beater cause the last thing he wants to do is get out of work
and work on his own car!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 15, 2007)

GREAT JOB COASTER....LOOKS AWESOME BUDDY !!!


----------



## masta (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks awesome and I can tell you from experience that this space will serve you well for many years to come and provide consistent conditions for your wine storage.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks All!


There are a few spots where you won't see any pictures of



. It's functional and I'm pleased with it so far. Of course still some details to work on, the floor for example, a wall mural (thanks Jobe) for the door, a carboy aging rack (might stain the one I made out of scrap and put it in), and something my wife got for outside the door.


I hope it provides a constant temp. I seems ok for the summer so far (I need a temp/humidity sensor yet) but I'm afraid since it's in an outside building I might have to plug in a heater with a temp sensor for the winter.


----------



## Lmcirig (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice! I think it looks great






What are you planning on doing with the floor?


----------



## Coaster (Aug 15, 2007)

I was thinking of something like this.


http://www.carguygarage.com/diamond-garage-flooring.html


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 16, 2007)

hi coaster



wine room looks great - lots of fun building mine too - half the fun of
this hobby is getting there!!! look what i found for the inside my
door. sometimes my wife and i go into the winery and just sit,
have hordurves, and sip a glass of wine (commercial at this stage) but
neverless wine. now we will be able to look out of the window and see a
Tuscany vineyard:








these are called "wallies" and I found them on ebay. The item
number is 180148151158 and the seller is dyhomedecor. They have
other designs too but this is the one i chose. kinda fun - be
glad when it comes in and i get it up - wife does not know yet.
by the way - this one was on $16 plus shipping. hope it looks as
good on the door as it does in my mind. just thought you would
like to see this. by the way my wine room post is just below
yours. enjoy and keep showing your progress.

rrawhide




*Edited by: rrawhide *


----------



## Coaster (Oct 21, 2007)

Well I had to add a dehumidifier, was starting to see some mold growth. It, of course, started to heat up the room as it began pulling the moisture down. I had to turn the AC on high. Finally got most of the moisture out and it is in maintenance mode so won't run all the time. Drilled a hole and hard plumbed it outside. It maintains the humidity at 50% (the set point). Turned the AC back to energy saver mode. Now the humidity goes up a few points every time I open the door to go check on it so I'll try to stay out a few days



.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2007)

Humidity really should be around 70% if you can get it there. What was the humidity that they were starting to grow mold?


----------



## Coaster (Oct 22, 2007)

I've read that humidity can be between 50%-70%, with some saying even lower if the bottles are on their sides to keep the cork wet. When I plugged the unit in it said "hi" and it has a range of 35% to 70%. So it was above 70%. Took about a day to drop it into range (room is 50 sq ft). I could set it a just about anything right now with the humid summer we've had. I hope this isn't an issue in the winter/spring. *Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## Coaster (Jan 12, 2008)

Added some new racking from my wife (a Christmas gift). Sorry the pics are a little fuzzy.


Looking into room.






New Tasting area.






New storage.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 12, 2008)

If I make ky kids sleep in the attic, I just might have room for something like that.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2008)

That looks great Coaster, nice job!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks really elegant, Coaster! Nice job. Makes my cellar look positively midevil.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 13, 2008)

Nicely done!



It's time for us to quit buying food to store in the basement pantry so that we can turn that area into wine cellaralso!


----------



## tcb54 (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice looking room!


----------



## joeswine (Jan 17, 2008)

THAT is a great wine room,enjoy ,also can your ac system be wire into a humidastat,instead of a standard stat or is it already built in?GREAT ROOM EXCELLENT WORK


----------



## Coaster (Jan 17, 2008)

My AC is a Sears Kenmore wall unit. I have a dehumidifier down there in the corner under the AC unit. I was getting too much humidity here in Central Texas. The AC unit has a power save unit that lets it run for 1min them off for 3 then back on. I thought that plus the fact it is way oversized for teh area would be enough to keep the humidity down but in the late fall I saw some mold start so installed the dehumidifier and everything works well now. I have a little more temperature swings due to the heat generated by the dehumidifier which has to be cooled by the AC but it works for now. *Edited by: Coaster *


----------



## joeswine (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess its what ever it takes to satisfiy your needs,I would really have to think about it but your OK///still looks great


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 19, 2008)

SWEET RACKS



.


----------

